# More Ravencrest pics and costume test.



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

We changed the lighted, added our spider victim and some beef-netting webs. And I finally finished my costume and went "running" around the yard at around midnight last night...check it out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your set-up is just so beautiful. That first photo is stunning.

Outstanding costume! I've never seen anything like it. Your neighbors must either love you or stay out of your way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I like the spider victim glowing above the door.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lighting in the pictures is awesome. Are you walking around on drywaller's stilts, or are you very tall? Great costume!:jol:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no...those are definitely stilts! Hence the funny poofy leg coverings to hide them... My whole costume is based on those "longer-than-life" gloves I'm wearing...I found them on clearance last year and thought they were neat. Anything with fingers like that needs to be ridiculously tall, in my mind. :googly:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic and very spooky!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a really great set up!! Great costume too....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, awesome costume.

How are the stilts working for you?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

They were weird at first but when I got comfy using the springs in the toes it became easier. Hills are still a bit of a bitch but i love them! Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee hee. Pretty cool  The lighting/placement of the spider victim is great.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

LOving it.. Happy Halloween


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great man. I love the costume, VERY COOL! A suggestion though - maybe paint your face under the costume so you can;t see your skin but a black or white color to match the big beak. Just a thought. Everything looks great though! Good Job


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! As everyone said, the spider victim ROCKS. And your costume is AWESOME!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific job on the lighting. The front door looks great.


----------

